# THQ says Wii U power surpasses current gen by far



## Shuji1987 (Sep 23, 2011)

Question: In what ways would the Wii U version be superior over the 360/PS3 versions?

THQ Employee: Well the Wii U is full of potential as far as specs go. I know that Metro: Last Light is running at a good 50-60 fps on the PC, so I'm not sure how the Wii U version will compare to that. But the Wii U version of games from ALL developers and publishers, have potential for much smoother framerates, improved textures, and additional bonus content that the 360/PS3 version's won't have. In a way, buying the Wii U version over the 360/PS3 versions, will be like buying the Blu-ray version of a movie instead of the standard dvd version. You get better visuals, and more additional content with the Wii U version of any game compared to the other console version. But this will only happen as long as a developer or publisher puts in the time and effort instead of doing a straight port. 

Question: I noticed a lot of games for 360 and PS3 don't take advantage of TRUE 1080p. Could we see more games on Wii U taking advantage of true 1080p resolution?

THQ Employee: The Wii U is much more powerful than the other HD consoles, so Wii U doesn't have a huge problem doing 1080p for the majority of its games. Will Darksiders 2 and Metro: Last Light be in 1080p on Wii U? I can't speak for the teams behind those games. I don't work on those specific teams so I can't say what they plan to do with the Wii U versions of their games as far as graphics or content go. I do know based on the specs I've seen, the console is more than capable of graphics that surpass current consoles. It's like I said before. Expect majority of third party Wii U games from most publishers to have true 1080p, additional content, and smoother framrates than what the PS3/360 versions offer. If you want the DEFINITIVE version of any game in your library, I would suggest either the PC version or the Wii U version...at least for now. This is not a knock agains the 360/PS3 versions of any games either. Fans of the 360 and PS3 are the majority of the gamers who games...period. So publishers have to give them the best product we can.

Question: There is a lot of emphasis on graphics nowadays. Where do you see graphics going with future consoles? And will the Wii U be able to graphically compete against new consoles from Sony and Microsoft?

THQ Employee: Listening to people within the company, people are pretty happy with the specs of the Wii U. I don't think anyone has anything to worry about. There is one thing I want to mention though. Better graphics is not all rosey for gamers in the long run. Better graphics means that game developers have to increase their staff and their budgets so games will tap into the full potential of next gen hardware. The costs to hire more artists or programmers to a team would get passed down to gamers. Which is why 360 and PS3 games went up 10 bucks compared to the previous generation with Playstation 2, GameCube, and Xbox. It's fun to dream about the possibilities of the kind of graphics you could see if a console had 10 times better graphics than the current consoles. But with a console that is 10 times more powerful...expect 10 dollars to be added to the price tag every generation. Again, I'm just speculating. I'm not saying any publisher would add to the price. But games aren't selling like they use to, and costs to produce high budget games need to be passed down to the consumers who can afford to play. I predict a very expensive future in gaming.[/p]

Source and full interview.

Though I'm still a bit suspicious just because there isn't an employee name listed. However, if this turns out to be true that would be awesome.


----------



## thela_kid (Sep 23, 2011)

something tells me this is complete bullshit opinions


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 23, 2011)

Meh, never really trust THQ.


----------



## Necron (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, it should surpass them, it's not supossed to be a next-gen console?


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2011)

It's funny that they are comparing the Wii U to the PS360.

I mean, it's _next gen_, it shouldn't be compared to last gen.... Well, maybe for Nintendo.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> It's funny that they are comparing the Wii U to the PS360.
> 
> I mean, it's _next gen_, it shouldn't be compared to last gen.... Well, maybe for Nintendo.


Like how everyone compared 3DS to PSP, lol.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Sep 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> It's funny that they are comparing the Wii U to the PS360.
> 
> I mean, it's _next gen_, it shouldn't be compared to last gen.... Well, maybe for Nintendo.


What else can they compare it to? Have the next gens PS360 been announced??


----------



## Anakir (Sep 23, 2011)

Ninty probably paid them to say such things.


----------



## Midna (Sep 23, 2011)

You guys are funny. I understand mistrusting Nintendo's power level, based on their track record, but you are clearly getting uptight and uncomfortable at the suggestion that Nintendo has surpassed _6 year old hardware_. Even a hardened Xbox/PS3 fanboys shouldn't feel the need to deny something like that.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 23, 2011)

Reminds me of the 3DS that was supposed to have X360/PS3 graphics.

Wii-U will certainly have an architecture similar to the current gen 360/PS3, not something much more powerful.

But we know that Nintendo are good at making amazing games with limited hardware, and that's all I want, good games.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 23, 2011)

That tech demo of link fighting Gohma in HD speaks louder to me than the words of this employee.
Please to observe.
[youtube]-hmgouc-ycs[/youtube]

If WiiU is capable of this, I can die happily right then and there.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 23, 2011)

Why can't Nintendo come out and say that themselves? These are just claims. Not facts. *CLAIMS*


----------



## machomuu (Sep 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> It's funny that they are comparing the Wii U to the PS360.
> 
> I mean, it's _next gen_, it shouldn't be compared to last gen.... Well, maybe for Nintendo.


This.  Every time they say this I always think "Well, that's to be expected".


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 23, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the 3DS that was supposed to have *X360/PS3 graphics.*
> 
> Wii-U will certainly have an architecture similar to the current gen 360/PS3, not something much more powerful.
> 
> But we know that Nintendo are good at making amazing games with limited hardware, and that's all I want, good games.


Wasn't that by one source? Also I think it was mention that it comes near them.  

Trustful or not, I already believe it does. I just want to game on it. 

Even if the controllers are a bust, which I doubt, we still have the wii remotes.

Do we really need this as  _next gen_ every time the wii u is mention? It next gen period.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes people, it is entirely possible for a 2011 consumer car to be able to go faster than a 1950's race car.

The PS3 is almost 5 years old the Xbox 360 is almost six.

Time marches on, people.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 23, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> You guys are funny. I understand mistrusting Nintendo's power level,* based on their track record*, but you are clearly getting uptight and uncomfortable at the suggestion that Nintendo has surpassed _6 year old hardware_. Even a hardened Xbox/PS3 fanboys shouldn't feel the need to deny something like that.


Just to clarify, the only system Nintendo EVER released that had less power than the other systems was Wii and maybe one of the earlier Gameboys (not sure when other portable systems came out). First of all, before DS and in terms of power, NES>All, SNES>SEGA, GB>ALL, GBA>ALL, N64>PS1, Xbox>Gamecube>PS3 (only technically. Structurally, Gamecube was that most powerful, which is why it has the best-looking games). Nowadays, in terms of power, PSP>DS, VITA>3DS, PS3>XBOX360>WII, but take note that the DS was released BEFORE PSP, and therefore was the most powerful portable system at the time. 3DS was released BEFORE Vita, which makes IT the most powerful portable currently. The only exception is the Wii, which launched after 360 and PS3 and was less poerful ()by a large degree too). 

I didn't mean to make this sound like some fanboy rant, because it's not. I just get tired of people saying Nintendo systems are always "weak" when it has only really been the case once. 

On topic: Who gives a crap? I don't want a powerful system, I want a well-supported one. Graphics are just a fancy addition to the important part: The games.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 23, 2011)

they say they need more ppl to make better graphical games. hire less ppl and increase production time.

u cant have everything. at the end of the day, u make a game fast FOR the gamer but he doesnt like the price so whats the use of the speed?


----------



## Necron (Sep 23, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> but take note that the DS was released BEFORE PSP, and therefore was the most powerful portable system at the time. 3DS was released BEFORE Vita, which makes IT the most powerful portable currently



"I'm the number one in the realm!... in which only one person lives..." lol


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 23, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> but take note that the DS was released BEFORE PSP, and therefore was the most powerful portable system at the time. 3DS was released BEFORE Vita, which makes IT the most powerful portable currently


I have to say, this agrument is kinda invalid. The way you're saying it is that Sony purposely waits for the console to come out then design the PSP/PSV, making it more powerful. They have already designed it way before the other parties' launch.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 23, 2011)

I would not be shocked if this were true. Nintendo needs to step up in the market they have captured the kid market pretty well and know how to do family friendly stuff. The real money to be made is in the casual/hardcore game market kids have to rely on the parents to buy stuff the real gamers make their own money and spend it "wisely" like on games lol


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yes people, it is entirely possible for a 2011 consumer car to be able to go faster than a 1950's race car.
> 
> The PS3 is almost 5 years old the Xbox 360 is almost six.
> 
> Time marches on, people.


This exactly.
I wonder if Wii U will be in the same league as the next-next gens.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 23, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll think of it as the Dreamcast of next-gen in terms of coming out earlier and not being quite as powerful (but not meaning an end to Nintendo). However, we're seeing graphical performance beginning to taper off faster than was shown with the generation prior, so the difference in visual quality won't be quite as large.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 23, 2011)

It only stands to reason that the Wii U should be more powerful than XBOX or PS3.  A half-a-decade has gone by since those systems were released.  The Wii U is likely capable of DX11, whereas PS3 and 360 are only DX9...or an older version of OpenGL than what we may have today.

Thing is though, once Sony and MS release a new console, they will trump the Wii U.  Guaranteed.  Still, the Wii U will have the lead in power for a bit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Thing is though, once Sony and MS release a new console, they will trump the Wii U.  Guaranteed.  Still, the Wii U will have the lead in power for a bit.


i don't think so as i've said many times b4 consoles have pretty much reached their limits today and the pc is even reaching it too when m$ and $ony finally do release a new console it will only be on par with the wii u. and than it will be a long time before you see any improvements to consoles in the next gen.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you basing that on?  I have also thought about games not getting much better looking and reaching their peaks, but I'm just limiting myself in the process.  I think we can go even further.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 24, 2011)

Good news! i heard that Wii U uses a 8-core, but dont know if is true...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2011)

Nintendo/THQ: "This new console is MUCH more powerful than the 360 and PS3"

Microsoft & Sony: "Uh...yeah, so are the new consoles we are developing that will be coming out in a few years..."


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

@Bladexdsl - WOAH! Hold your horses. PC hitting their limits ?_?
Why the hell do you think that every 18 months (roughly) the power
increases significantly?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2011)

Consoles still have to deal with the fact that most TVs look like shit compared to monitors, so we're not going to see a drastic graphical improvement.

I'm thinking the best-looking games of the 360/PS3 will become standard type of graphics for the next-gen systems.


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

^ Hehehe thats why I play Xbox 1080P on a "20 inch (roughly) monitor =D


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> @Bladexdsl - WOAH! Hold your horses. PC hitting their limits ?_?
> Why the hell do you think that every 18 months (roughly) the power
> increases significantly?


Intel themselves have said the same things along the same lines. Though they keep releasing new tech often, so we'll see. There is a limit, but it won't be reached for a while.


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually I hope there is a limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Otherwise computers could get really unstable (EXPLOSIVE!)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Actually I hope there is a limit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking more like Skynet, but whatever.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a thing to say I wonder if anyone agrees with me.  But do you think that the Mobile market could dominate the console market?  And sooner or later all the big developers are going to make the new big games for the mobile market?  I am just saying this because a lot of people have cell phones(because they need them in everyday tasks), and now they could play games on their phones.  This means they don't need to always carry 2 devices together.  Same goes for the iPhone how people just started to buy the iPhone and use it as a cell phone and a music player, since of carrying a cell phone and a MP3 player. 

As we see  home console/handheld consoles don't get lots of hardware upgrades only about every 6 or so.  But with smartphones almost every year they update it with new processors and GPUs that are simply amazing.  Like think about this the first generation iPod Touch was able to play games with the same graphics as almost the same as PS1 or so, then the iPhone 4 with that was compatible with OpenGL and has graphics superior to the PS2.  

Even the Android devices such as the Galaxy S2 is able to have superior graphics then the Wii.  You could see that in every new generation of a smartphone it always surpasses the next generation of the gaming consoles and its generation is extremely fast compared to consoles.  It also makes sense for people to buy games for $.99 instead of buying a $40 game for the 3DS.  

I know that you are thinking that its hard to play these games with only touchscreen controls and the little screen, but when I am talking about mobile I mean Android in general.  Such as tablets, which you can even use a controller for.  Right now you can't even compare the games on Android to the games on real gaming consoles, but as the market builds up the way it does right now you can expect in 10 years or so that the generation of gaming would be on these devices.  That is my opinion anyways.
The new phones also have HDMI slots and are able to be used on the TV as well.


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

Edit: Googled it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> @Bladexdsl - WOAH! Hold your horses. PC hitting their limits ?_?
> Why the hell do you think that every 18 months (roughly) the power
> increases significantly?


they can increase the power all the want but the gfx will remain the same for a while anyway. they've reached their limits until new tech becomes available to push it past the barrier. and that will be years away.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 24, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand, there hasn't been anything to motivate companies to make better graphic cards/tech.
Long gone are the days where a developer would make a game purely for the PC and push it beyond it's graphical limits.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it's already safe to assume that a Next Gen console surpasses a Current or Last Gen console...


----------



## kevan (Sep 24, 2011)

Intel is always motivated man. Otherwise they would look like
idiots when AMD finally catches up =D

Edit: Ok if GPU's have hit their limit can't they go back to old coding methods which
uses more CPU (like Diablo 2)?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> I think it's already safe to assume that a Next Gen console surpasses a Current or Last Gen console...


in the past that was true but not anymore.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 24, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> in the past that was true but not anymore.


Even if you can name an example (which I doubt... the Wii was more powerful than the Xbox and GameCube), it's still the rule. I think THQ doesn't say the Wii U is more powerful because it surprises anyone. It's just that the next generation will have Nintendo releasing its console first. Remember that in 2006, the "next gen" had already begun. Resistance was out for PS3, Gears of War was out for 360, and that Wii could only exceed the PS2 and Xbox. This time, there will still be a lot of games for PS3 and 360 and probably their successors aren't even announced (let alone released) before the Wii U launch. That means that, even if it's for a limited time, the Wii U will get a lot of good games that run better on it than on the 360 and PS3.

This means that Nintendo won't start like they did with the Wii: a couple of good first party titles, but basically no third party titles, especially not ones that compare to their PS3 and 360 versions. If the Wii U has a good start, that could become very important even if the PS4 and 360 successor beat the Wii U's power.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 24, 2011)

YEP THQ is rigth


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how are you going to back that up?  You at least need some some type of base before you can state such a thing.


----------



## Sloshy (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the Wii was rather underpowered relative to the competition when it was first released. I'm not even sure if it was better than the Xbox in terms of raw power (correct me if I'm wrong). It was a great console of course but it clearly wasn't designed to be cutting edge power-wise.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Sep 24, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Intel is always motivated man. Otherwise they would look like
> idiots when AMD finally catches up =D


Didn't that already happen once with the last Pentium?
If I remember correctly, Intel was working on a Pentium 5, but even though they managed to double the clock rate, the new CPU was hardly faster than the Pentium 4.
During that time AMD made the AMD Athlon XP, which was faster than the competing Pentium processor.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2011)

Another claim/promise, hopefully they keep up with all their claims/promises. I just want to see way more third-party games on the Wii U, not anymore like it is now, with the PS360 and PC getting all kind of sweet releases and the Wii just gets ignored.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Sep 24, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean limit? I don't see a limit to computer technology. The only limit I could see is computer graphics. Computer graphic's limit is the world itself. Nothing can get better than nature.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Nothing can get better than nature.



Why not?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2011)

Next gen consoles more powerful than the current gen?

WELL COLOR ME SHOCKED.

I'd rather wait to compare it to its competitors next gen consoles, however.


----------



## Midna (Sep 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Next gen consoles more powerful than the current gen?
> 
> WELL COLOR ME SHOCKED.
> 
> I'd rather wait to compare it to its competitors next gen consoles, however.


Yeah, i had a similar reaction. I laughed at the guys on page 1 who were saying THQ was payed off by Nintendo or that the employee didn't know what he was talking about.

In other news, the Gamecube is more powerful than the PS1.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 24, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News flash: DS is more powerful than GBA.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because you can't get better gfx than HD that's why. not for a long time anyway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> because you can't get better gfx than HD that's why. not for a long time anyway.



Would you say launch titles for the Xbox 360 or PS3 look as good as current titles for the Xbox 360 and PS3? They're all HD so I guess they should be equal, right?

Also, I'd rather listen to a tech expert tell me this instead of you, if it's even true.


----------



## Midna (Sep 25, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't get better gr-

Okay I'm sorry. I don't even want to dignify that with a response. Without going into the intricacies of how resolution is not "graphics"...

I play games in 1440p. All the time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 25, 2011)

if that's what you believe and your not prepared to examine the facts and how todays gaming tech is not advancing and has reached a standstill than prepare to be greatly disappointed in the next gen.

examine the facts and you'll see

--- end of line ---


----------



## Midna (Sep 25, 2011)

Well uh, I'm playing Portal 2 at a resolution surpassing your so called "HD", so what now? This standstill past which we cannot advance...

Has already been passed.

Now if you want to step away from your ramblings about HD for a moment, and discuss whether graphical increases will really make things look much better from here on out, as we approach photorealism, I'll be able to talk with you.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Sep 25, 2011)

Pleng said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because, in that case, you would be going farther than realism. What is better than realism? There cannot be anything better than realism, in terms of physical view point. 

The whole point is to get as realistic as possible. The thing is, if they try to get it more real than realism itself... I don't even think that is possible.


----------



## Necron (Sep 25, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> -snip-


Well, somebody said than in ten years, desktop PC would dissapear, and that notebooks would take over. (that was almost ten years ago or so) That didn't happened.


----------



## Mr Slug (Sep 25, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah untill they decide to release the super hi deff tv's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which have already been invented and made, only reason they are not selling them at moment is hdtv is fairly new still and they wantto milk that for all its worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i seen super hi deff tv in action was a video clip of it being demo'd think they even ran a clip of Eastenders on it too or maybe it was satalite map images in real time but the deff on it was way beyond 1080p i think it was 16x or above beyond 1080p something super insane res, it looked amazing, its a shame blu ray and hdtv 1080p had just been out few years and so we will need to wait around 10-11 years before super hi deff tv's go on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats what they said 10-11 years as hdtv needs to be milked as alot of people had bought those at the time and nowdays its pretty much standard and broadcasting etc etc.  

here some more info

Ultra High Definition Television (or UHDTV, Ultra HDTV, 4320p, and Ultra High Definition Video (UHDV)) is a digital video format, currently proposed under the leadership of NHK Science & Technology Research Laboratories. It is 16 times the resolution of HDTV (high-definition video). IMAX has roughly the same resolution as UHDTV.[1][2]

Wide Quad High Definition (WQHD) (2560×1440) and Quad Full High Definition (QFHD) (3840×2160) are not the same resolution as that of UHDTV and represent intermediate resolutions mid-way between those of HDTV and UHDTV.

NHK is advocating this video format as Super Hi-Vision (SHV).


The BBC also appears to be interested in the technology. During IBC 2008 Japan's NHK, Italy's RAI, the BBC, RTE, Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic (with various partners) demonstrated the first ever public live transmission of UHDTV, from London to the conference site in Amsterdam.[10][11]

In addition, it was demonstrated at the BBC's Media Centre in West London in early October 2008. The BBC has been looking into the use of its Dirac codec with UHDTV.

On September 29, 2010, the BBC and NHK partnered up and recorded The Charlatans live in the UK in the UHDTV format, before broadcasting over the internet to Japan.[12]

On May 19, 2011, SHARP demonstrated a direct-view 85" LCD display capable of 7680 x 4320 pixels at 10 bpp.[13]

The final goal is for UHDTV to be available in domestic homes, though the timeframe for this happening varies between 2016 to 2020 (mainly based on technical reasons concerning storage and broadcast distribution of content).[14]

The BBC intends to trial UHDTV during the 2012 Summer Olympics, erecting 15 m display screens at two or three locations.[15]


----------



## kevan (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like you copied that from wikipedia...
Any other sources?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, I don't really care how powerful a system is. As long as it's affordable and fun, I'll gladly purchase it.


----------



## Mr Slug (Sep 25, 2011)

heres a link at the end of clip is a ultra hd tv 16x 4000k lines tv demo's one of 10 in the world it says and also it wont be out for around a decade too but next year 2k tv's will be on sale and will upscale 1080p tv programmes to 2k sounds cool.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/clic...ine/9596445.stm


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr Slug said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The technology will always improve, but can you honestly say we need it? As it is already, any resolution higher than 1080p from a normal viewing distance in the average home is practically indistinguishable from 1080p, and television dimensions available to the public aren't gonna get much bigger due to most households not being big enough to fit them in.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not so sure about this. And even if it is, by the time developers are fully able to utilize the console's power, new, even more powerful consoles will probably be on the way from Sony and Microsoft.

EDIT:

Also, I think less focus needs to be spent on just making the consoles more powerful, and more on making games cheaper to produce. The graphics are nice, but this "Games are so expensive to make that one flop can ruin a developer" isn't doing the industry any wonders.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 26, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going off of your logic, my argument still stands, because DS/3DS was in development way before PSP/Vita.


----------



## kevan (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess having higher than 1080P might work with these ultra high defs since there is soooooooooo much extra res you will notice some difference. But still not much of a difference I bet.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr Slug said:
			
		

> heres a link at the end of clip is a ultra hd tv 16x 4000k lines tv demo's one of 10 in the world it says and also it wont be out for around a decade too but next year 2k tv's will be on sale and will upscale 1080p tv programmes to 2k sounds cool.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/clic...ine/9596445.stm


4000k != 4000p dude.

And most content is not nearly that resolution.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 28, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know you worked at SCE's R&D department


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 28, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't really care how powerful a system is. As long as it's affordable and fun, I'll gladly purchase it.


Then I recommend you buy a Nintendo Entertainment System my friend.


----------

